# olan Milletlerarası (uluslararası) kadınlar günü



## VadimR

The dıalog was taken from a Turkish language textbook (by P. I. Kuznetsov, Moscow, 2000).

İlkyazda (ilkbaharda) daha en az bir bayram var. O da mükemmel (yetkin), değerli kadınlarımızın bayramı *olan* Milletlerarası (uluslararası) kadınlar günü.

What does it mean (and grammaticaly too)?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

İlkyazda (ilkbaharda) daha en az bir bayram var. O da mükemmel (yetkin), değerli kadınlarımızın bayramı *olan* Milletlerarası (uluslararası) kadınlar günü.

During the Spring Time, there is additionally at least one more Holy Day. And it is the impeccable ( capable ), international Women's Day which is the Holy Day of our precious women.


----------



## VadimR

OK. But what do the *olan* actually mean?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I May Not be Helpful Grammatically but I will Try My Best as well

olan - the one being


----------



## VadimR

I still need more help!!! =)


----------



## shafaq

Ol=Be (stem of verb "*ol*+mak=to *be*" also Imperative Mood: Ol! = Be! .
Ol+an=*is* (*Subject* of verb ol like do+*er*, read+*er*. Imagine! if there were be+*er*  in English ).
i.e. Ahmet *olan* hanginiz? Which of you *is* Ahmet?

As it is the case in your example; it(olan) also behaves as a *Conjunction* Partical to stand for "who* (is)*, which* (is)*" of English Language. 
i.e. Şu yaşlı *olan* adam!=That man *who* is old!.
Sarı şapkası *olan* kişi=The person *who* with yellow hat ...


----------



## VadimR

Sana çok tesekkür ederim! =)


----------

